# 6 same arrows some fly good some fishtail why ????



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

So my shadowcat isn't perfect issues other then this or that. I was out shooting it and at 20 yards have noticed some of the arrows fishtail and some do not. I did shoot one that fishtailed then shot it again at it fell great anythoughts??? All the same arrow. Now shooting with a release same bow setup had simular flight issues... Bow specs are 63 lbs 30 in draw 29.5 arrow 340 aarrows.. now shooting fingers should you try to shoot a little weaker arrow?? Im right on the bubble so I went with the stiffer arrow in the past.. Thanks for the help. Shot a 4 in group at 30 yards even with the fishtails from time to time.


----------



## jrr051468 (Oct 14, 2011)

fletching contact


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

sorry shooting feathers


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

You don't mention point weight, but if it's around 80 grains I would say your arrow set up is good. However, I have found the Shadowcat to be pretty demanding of arrows. Lightspeed 400's fishtail like mad, but go great out of my 2008 Constitution. Lightspeed 340's are ok-ish, but with the occasional fishtail, which I put down to a less than perfect loose. Sky Art 340's are perfect, no fishtailing at all. Don, who post on, here uses 340 HT's with no issues, so it can be done.

I would suggest spine testing your 'good' arrows and then doing the same with the fishtailing arrows, I suspect you will find that the one which are OK are fletched close to or on the stiff side of the arrows and the others are not.

Incidentally, Jerry at South Shore Archery spine tests and marks the stiff point on all shafts that he sells.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

If you have a marginal release/follow thru, combined with a marginally weak or marginally stiff arrow spine, you can get inconsistencies. I found that if my draw is slightly long, I shoot in the valley and have a difficult time consisyently getting a clean release. This is probably due to the higher letoff now days and my inability to maintain back tension. Therefore, I shortened my DL on my bow 1/2" and switched to 50% let off on the old provantage and I now shoot against the back wall. This allows me to consistently maintain back tension and my release has cleaned up tremendously. As a result, I get more consistent arrow flight. I hope that helps.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

pt wt is 100 gr and arrows are 29.5 long. could be the draw is a little long. taking it to a shop next week to look the thing over. feel a little play in the cams. which could be some of the issues


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

When you say fishtail, you mean side to side, right?
Ok, 
What I found with both of my Shadowcats is that I really have to make sure I am tight against the wall and my cushion plunger is adjusted right.
If the plunger isn't set right I get fishtailing. I also have my nock point adjusted at 5/8" above center to take care of any porpousing (up and down). I know this seems extreamly high but thats what my Cats like. 

I also have my bottom limb tighted up so that there is a heavy 1/8" gap between my thumbnail and the string compared to the top. I had to do this because I don't have my index finger and when I am at full draw my middle finger is loose on the string, so all I am holding the string with is my ring finger. In doing this I am hold the draw weight of the bow way below the center line of the bow, one full fingers width below the nock of the arrow.
When you shoot with a release you are pulling the string inline with the center(berger button holes in the riser), I am not.
I will not even get into how my centershot is set unless you shoot non-sights.
I hope this helps.
Don.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

jnordwell said:


> pt wt is 100 gr and arrows are 29.5 long. could be the draw is a little long. taking it to a shop next week to look the thing over. feel a little play in the cams. which could be some of the issues


I would say your arrow spec is OK. I shoot 30" arrows with a 30.5" DL and 80 grain points, so as your arrows are 1/2" shorter, they will be a little stiffer and able to take the extra point weight. Also, the fact that some arrows fishtail and the others don't says you are close. Also, the fact that it is always the same arrows that fishtail seems to indicate an issue with the arrows rather than the bow.

Like Don, I always loose from hard against the back stop, in fact I lean very slightly on the stop just before I loose, this way I ensure (as much as possible) that I always get a clean loose.

The Shadowcat needs it's own tune, and what works on other bows does not work on the cat (as both Don and I have found), but once you have found the 'sweet spot', boy, do they shoot well.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just got done shooting the 3 arrows that would fishtail the most often. I focused to pull hard into the back wall. every shot perfect flight out to 20 yards.... Thanks again.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Something else, it may sound silly, but check to make sure that all of Your nocks fit the string the same...I was having some arrow flight issue similar to this last week, checked the nock index to make sure they were all aligned the same, and checked the nock fit on every arrow, some were a tad bit tighter than others, I opened up the nock throats on the tighter arrows, and this really helped......Just another little thing that can make a difference, in particular if the release isnt great.....Take care........Jim


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

boy I tell ya. That Jim doesnt miss a trick. good job Jim :darkbeer:


----------

